# P90X Any good?



## Rock-o-holic (Oct 5, 2011)

I'm new to this board....hope I'm posting this in the right area..

I'd like to trim 18-20 pounds over the next few months and was wondering if anyone has tried P90X. Trying to shed the holiday pounds in time for riding season.


----------



## One Pivot (Nov 20, 2009)

Its not easy.. its an intense work out regiment. It works, but its no easy route or anything. Just a classic "work your ass off and burn calories every day" kinda thing.


----------



## Rock-o-holic (Oct 5, 2011)

Thats good. That is what I'm looking for. Too dark after work for me right now to do much outside, so something intense inside will fit the bill. I'm not overweight, but loosing 20 pounds will only help. Thanks.


----------



## ValhallaGSXR (Apr 3, 2010)

i own both p90x and insanity. for pure weight loss, insanity workout is better. if you want to pack on lean muscle mass then p90x is the way to go.


----------



## Rock-o-holic (Oct 5, 2011)

Wow....great information. I see 'Insanity' is from the same outfit (Beachbody). Looks like it might actually be what I'm looking for, and is a 60 day (as opposed to 90 day w/P90X) program. Hopefully in 60 days the weather will improve and I'll be back outside.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Skeeter97 (Feb 2, 2012)

Some people I've worked with have started with insanity to shed the weight, then did P90x to add on the muscle and "tone." one thing I can say about p90 is, that PLUS 2-3 days of hard mountain biking and you're dangerously close to over training, which won't do any good


----------



## Rock-o-holic (Oct 5, 2011)

No, I won't be doing both. I'm going to spring for the 'insanity'....hopefully I'll shed some weight in the next 60 days and then be in a little better shape when its time to do some serious riding. Maybe do the P90X in the fall.

thanks for all the great input!


----------



## dnlwthrn (Jan 26, 2006)

P90X is great, but realize that its basically a 90 min workout 6 days a week. If you can do that, its worth it. I find now that I'll do a couple of the workouts a week, mixed with spinning on a trainer, rather than doing just the workouts or just the trainer.


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

Do it. You will not regret it.


----------



## zixxerian (Mar 1, 2012)

I have been doing insanity for about 6 months now and believe me it and it is an awesome workout for cardio and full body workout at same time. great lower body and leg workout too with explosive plyo movements that would, in my opinion, help with your climbing stints on the MTB.:thumbsup: Most important though, is your diet. you can do insanity, p90x, etc. but won't lose any weight it you don't change your eating habits! Good luck.


----------



## celebro95 (Mar 5, 2012)

zixxerian said:


> Most important though, is your diet. you can do insanity, p90x, etc. but won't lose any weight it you don't change your eating habits! Good luck.


WORD...

i like P90X more than insanity, and i lost about 40pds... with diet, MTB and some cardio workout


----------



## hitechredneck (May 9, 2009)

Short answer p90x is great. Long answer its really great!!


----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

zixxerian said:


> Most important though, is your diet. you can do insanity, p90x, etc. but won't lose any weight it you don't change your eating habits! Good luck.


If you are stable in your weight and keep the same diet and go from not doing anything to doing P90x, you will lose weight. Period. A diet helps attain results faster, but is in no way necessary.


----------



## Richard_ (Jan 11, 2012)

search craigslist , I see people selling P90x all the time for less than 1/2price


----------



## BB70Chevelle (Mar 9, 2012)

Doing p90x now and it works great! Not an easy work out as it took me a few attempt til I stuck it out but now that I am the results it giving me are awesome! I just started my second month on monday and already down 35lbs since the last time i weighed myself. Now adding in more cardio ontop of it by playing basketball and just purchased my first 29er to start bike riding so, Hoping for some big result in the next few months!


----------



## SRock24 (Mar 10, 2012)

i'm a college swimmer and have a VO2 of 60 kg/ml/min and p90x kicks my a** whenever i do it. Good investment just be ware that you have to stay on it if you want to continue to be in that shape!

Now since they have P90x and P90x2. you can switch it up quite a bit after the first one becomes easy


----------

